# Planning our second trip to D.C!  Things not to miss?



## Denise L (Feb 26, 2016)

We are headed to D.C. for 7 nights during Spring Break!  Kids are ages 17 and 14.  We were there in 2014 for 6 nights and I feel like we barely saw anything  because there is SO much to see and do.

Are there absolute must-do or must-see things that you recommend?  What happens during Cherry Blossom season?

This is what I have planned so far:

--Flying into National, renting a car
--Staying at Old Town Alexandria (I'll request a courtyard view soon)
--Just ordered 4 SmarTrip cards with $28 loaded

--Capitol Tour
--National Archives tour (docent-led)
--Kennedy Center tour and free concert
--Library of Congress, no tour available, so just show up

In 2014, this is what we were able to see/do:

--Udvar-Hazy Center near Dulles
--White House tour
--Bureau of Printing and Engraving tour
--Natural History Museum
--Air and Space Museum
--American History Museum
--American Indian Museum (nice cafe)
--Walk from Smithsonian to Washington Monument to Lincoln Memorial
--Self-tour of Capitol

Some things I was thinking about for this year:

--National Zoo?  
--Shenandoah National Park?  Or is that waaay too far?
--Spy Museum?
--Holocaust Museum, if my sensitive daughter can handle it

I'd love some suggestions.  I didn't overplan for this trip on purpose (yet).  But a few more ideas would be great!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Deb from NC (Feb 26, 2016)

Ford's Theatre and Mount Vernon are both great.....if there are any art lovers in the family, the Phillips Collection is wonderful.  Walk around the tidal basin and enjoy the cherry blossoms...if they are in bloom that is!


----------



## elaine (Feb 26, 2016)

I would skip the car if most of your days will be metro to DC most days, and just take a taxi to Alex. Shenandoah National Park is an easy drive out--1.5-2 hrs with no traffic each way. But, there's so much to see/do in DC, I wouldn't spend a day doing that. I would see Spy Museum, Holocaust, and the free zoo is pretty good. I went to SD zoo this summer, and while the cable car, etc. was great, our free zoo with pandas is pretty good. If you really want a great side-trip, Willimsburg is 3 hrs away and fantastic for your ages. I would leave in AM, and spend the night and come back the next pm. Baltimore is an hr away, and you can take a train commuter there from Union Station for about $10 each way. There is an excellent children's Discovery museum and a fabulous acquarium and science center all in the same area. This is where our 8th grade goes for their big field trip. If you are going to get a car, then I would add Mt Vernon, as well.
So, what you have + spy, Holo, zoo, and if no car, then add Baltimore by train. If car, then add Mt V. DC is a great place to visit. Have a wonderful trip.


----------



## taterhed (Feb 26, 2016)

I second the above.  I live here....the car is not needed--or just for a day or 2.

Baltimore for the aquarium and maybe science center (can't remember the age rec'd for the kids museum) is good.  But, the area is very quaint/touristy/quaint.  Be prepared to get hit with lots of $$$ spending opportunities.

The duck tour is popular with many--I also like the hop-on-off bus.  The bus is good transpo and good info.  Cherry blossom season is really VERY peak season in (tourist) DC.  Be prepared for lines/crowds/people.  Not bad, but just be prepared (dinner reservations especially).  

I live by Shenandoah. It's amazing in the fall.  If you don't live near any kind of mountain (hill) you might like it.  But, the 1.5 hour drive to SNP--followed by the 1+ hour drive in the park....and then 1.5 back will be tiring.  I-66 is not fun for non-commuters.  It can get hectic. If you really want to drive, consider Mt Vernon, National Colonial Farm (below National Harbor) or drive up to Antietam.  That's worth seeing if you're interested in Civ. War.


----------



## Denise L (Feb 26, 2016)

Thank you for the suggestions!

I am looking at tickets to Ford's Theater, Mount Vernon, and the Newseum right now.  What tour is a good tour at Ford's Theater?  It looks like I have to buy them via Ticketmaster and for some reason the prices aren't loading.  Some tours come with the theater walkthrough and some don't.  They appear to be self-guided, or are there ranger-led tours also?  Do you recommend that we purchase the audio component?  I brought up Ticketmaster with another browser and it lists prices of $10.25 with audio and a ranger-led talk in the theater.


----------



## Deb from NC (Feb 26, 2016)

We did the tour with the audio and theatre tour and really enjoyed it...I think you'll get more out of it that way and it's still inexpensive!
I agree that you can do without a car...we live close enough that we drive to Alexandria, but then we usually park the car and don't get in it again until time to go home!


----------



## Denise L (Feb 26, 2016)

Another question about Ford's Theater.  It looks like there is a 30-minute show there called "One Destiny," and it includes entrance to the museum, but not the Petersen House.  The site is very confusing, but I think the museum and audio plus the show but without the Petersen House is $16, and museum and audio and Petersen House and a ranger talk without the show is $10.25.

Are the Petersen House and ranger talk okay to skip?  Doesn't seem like it offers these two things with the show.


----------



## classiclincoln (Feb 26, 2016)

Spy Museum - (near Chinatown, also a neat place to visit)
Postage Stamp Museum - (part of the Smithsonian)
Newseum - (haven't made it there yet)

Lots of good restaurants on King St. in Alexandria.  Some in Restaurant.com and some not.  Ditch the car; the DC Metro system is great and driving/parking in DC is tough if not familiar.


----------



## Deb from NC (Feb 26, 2016)

Denise L said:


> Another question about Ford's Theater.  It looks like there is a 30-minute show there called "One Destiny," and it includes entrance to the museum, but not the Petersen House.  The site is very confusing, but I think the museum and audio plus the show but without the Petersen House is $16, and museum and audio and Petersen House and a ranger talk without the show is $10.25.
> 
> Are the Petersen House and ranger talk okay to skip?  Doesn't seem like it offers these two things with the show.



The tickets that included One Destiny were sold out when we went, but I would like to have seen it!


----------



## Deb from NC (Feb 26, 2016)

BTW..we loved the Newseum...spent the whole day there!


----------



## Denise L (Feb 26, 2016)

Deb from NC said:


> The tickets that included One Destiny were sold out when we went, but I would like to have seen it!



Okay, just purchased Ford's Theater tickets with audio and One Destiny included.  I think we can walk across the street to the Petersen House after the show.  The ticket only allows museum entry 30 minutes before the show starts...seems like not enough time to see the museum thoroughly.  I wonder if they will let us go backwards?!


----------



## ronparise (Feb 26, 2016)

It sounds like a full week so maybe a day trip to Annapolis will be too much


----------



## jackio (Feb 26, 2016)

I would definitely go to Arlington National Cemetery. Also, you can take the ferry from Old Town over to National Harbor.


----------



## Karen G (Feb 26, 2016)

When we stayed in Alexandria and went to Mt. Vernon we went by the Metro train and then a bus to get there. It was a good way to get there. For the return trip we came back by a great little ferry boat that we caught on the Mt. Vernon grounds and it landed back in Alexandria for a nice walk back to the timeshare. Two of our kids were about the same age as yours and we all enjoyed Mt. Vernon very much.


----------



## Denise L (Feb 26, 2016)

ronparise said:


> It sounds like a full week so maybe a day trip to Annapolis will be too much



Yes, getting full now !  We'll skip a day of driving to SNP, but DH wants to go to Udvar-Hazy again so will need a car for at least one day unless there is a better way to get there.


----------



## Miss Marty (Feb 27, 2016)

*National Harbor on the Potomac River in Maryland*

_
National Harbor_


The Capital Wheel 
http://thecapitalwheel.com/

National Harbor Maryland 
www.nationalharbor.com/

MGM National Harbor Casino Resort 2016
http://www.mgmnationalharbor.com/


----------



## Miss Marty (Feb 27, 2016)

*National Cherry Blossom Festival and Parade*

_
Visitor Centers_

NATIONAL CHERRY BLOSSOM FESTIVAL® 
HEADQUARTERS AT UNION STATION
50 Massachusetts Avenue, NE
March 14 – April 19; 10 AM – 7:30 PM (Mon-Thurs); 
9:30 AM – 7 PM (Sat); 10 AM – 6 PM (Sun)

TIDAL BASIN WELCOME CENTER 
 Paddle Boat Parking Lot
1501 Maine Avenue, SW
April 2 – April 17; Open Daily, Noon – 5 PM 
(Sun-Thurs); Noon – 6 PM (Fri-Sat)

Visit the National Cherry Blossom Festival 
tent in the Paddle Boat Parking Lot 

DC VISITOR INFORMATION CENTER
Walter E. Washington Convention Center, 
801 Mount Vernon Place, NW 202.789.7000
Mondays – Fridays, 8:30 AM – 5:30 PM

METRO: Mt Vernon Sq/7th St-Convention Center, Green/Yellow lines

National Cherry Blossom Festival Parade April 16

Can’t make it to the Parade? Make sure to catch the Washington, DC
area local broadcast on Saturday, April 16, 2016  from Noon – 2 PM; 


http://www.nationalcherryblossomfestival.org/


----------



## taterhed (Feb 27, 2016)

Denise L said:


> Yes, getting full now !  We'll skip a day of driving to SNP, but DH wants to go to Udvar-Hazy again so will need a car for at least one day unless there is a better way to get there.



You can easily METRO to Udvar-Hazy.  There is a shuttle service for the location.  Use METro Triplanner.   

Don't forget:  parking at UH is $15.  If you're using Smarttrip cards for this trip remember:  passes are $14 a day, $28 a week for the day pass (google it).  The one-way fare to UH is $9 otherwise....SO, consider the week pass for everyone.

Take the Metro silver line to the end (Wiehle-Reston) and bus 983 is the loop to UH Smithsonian.  Look it up on Tripplanner check the 983 line for hours of operation.  It's a fairly long trip, but the drive can be very long as well (traffic) and has tolls (depending).  IF you don't know, the beltway has HOV/express lanes with tolls and so does 267.  Rental cars may have ezpass on them.  If not careful, you could end up with $40 worth of rental car 'toll' fees without trying.  They don't price them 1 for 1. 

I'd ditch the car.  Tysons corner has a great mall.  Nice middle stop for shopping starved kids.  Great restaurants etc.. Tysons Galleria.  Also, the new Laser IMAX at UH is amazing.  Queue early; good seats a must.


----------



## Deb from NC (Feb 27, 2016)

Denise L said:


> Okay, just purchased Ford's Theater tickets with audio and One Destiny included.  I think we can walk across the street to the Petersen House after the show.  The ticket only allows museum entry 30 minutes before the show starts...seems like not enough time to see the museum thoroughly.  I wonder if they will let us go backwards?!



They did when we were there....we ended up spending well over an hour in the museum after our initial tour.  Sounds like you have a great trip planned....enjoy!


----------



## Big Matt (Feb 27, 2016)

Here are some more ideas that are easy to get to via metro.

Eastern Market on Saturday if you can do it.  Great farmers market and some other flea market type stuff.

National Art Gallery - on the Mall

National Portrait Gallery - right across from the Verizon Center; grab lunch in China Town

Baseball game at Nat's Park

You must go to the zoo (just had to throw that in)

National Cathedral

Martin Luther King Memorial (I think it is new since you were here last)

Georgetown to shop, look around, visit the college, have lunch on the waterfront at Fishers, Farmers and Bakers.  About a 15 minute walk from the metro or take a cab.

Pick a couple of embassies, maybe ones where your ancestors are from and set up time to go there.  Talk to the people, get some cool stuff from that country.  Most of the time they are helpful and friendly.  

I like the Baltimore idea, but I wouldn't do it if it rains.  Everything is outside around the Inner Harbor and all of the mentioned things are spread out over a mile or so.  Add Fort McHenry (star spangled banner...) to the list if you go.  Fells Point is interesting also.  Same with the Babe Ruth and Poe museums if you want to fill up time.  Just be careful.  You can be in a nice area and then in a war zone by accident in Baltimore.  Very, very rough parts of town right near the Inner Harbor.  

One last thing.  On the U Street Corridor you can get a half smoke at Ben's Chili Bowl.  Research U Street and the Shaw neighborhood to see what it was like in 50-70 years ago.  Very cool place that's been revitalized.  There are a few really famous people who were born and lived there.


----------



## Denise L (Feb 29, 2016)

taterhed said:


> You can easily METRO to Udvar-Hazy.  There is a shuttle service for the location.  Use METro Triplanner.
> 
> Don't forget:  parking at UH is $15.  If you're using Smarttrip cards for this trip remember:  passes are $14 a day, $28 a week for the day pass (google it).  The one-way fare to UH is $9 otherwise....SO, consider the week pass for everyone.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the tips!  I spent a long time reading the Metro website and couldn't find weekly passes before...just daily...I'll look again, but already purchased SmarTrip cards for four at $30 each, loaded with $28 each plus the $2 card fee (can't find my cards from two years ago so when I do find them, we will have eight...).  I'll look at the website again for the weekly pass...I wonder if they would let me exchange the ones I just bought?!  Sigh .


----------



## taterhed (Feb 29, 2016)

Denise L said:


> Thanks for the tips!  I spent a long time reading the Metro website and couldn't find weekly passes before...just daily...I'll look again, but already purchased SmarTrip cards for four at $30 each, loaded with $28 each plus the $2 card fee (can't find my cards from two years ago so when I do find them, we will have eight...).  I'll look at the website again for the weekly pass...I wonder if they would let me exchange the ones I just bought?!  Sigh .



No Worries....  you can add the pass online or just wait until you get to the very first Metro Station you ride.  Go to the machine and buy the passes with your Smartrip card.  You must have enough value on the card to pay for the pass.  I'd wait until I got there.  Just read up on the passes so you purchase one that works for you.  Also, you'll need just a bit more on the cards to allow for paying for fares that are not covered by the Metro week pass (like some buses) or overage for use during peak rush hour.
http://www.wmata.com/fares/purchase/passes.cfm










*One Day Pass $14.50*  or 
Pass available on SmarTrip® cards is valid for one day  of unlimited  Metrorail travel; no time restrictions. Pass expires at the end of the  operating day: 3 am on Friday and Saturday, midnight on Sunday through  Thursday.  Existing SmarTrip® card users may purchase this pass  by logging in to their account online  or by  adding it to their SmarTrip® card at any Metrorail station Fare  Vending machine. New SmarTrip® users may purchase a SmarTrip® card  pre-loaded with this pass by clicking the Buy Online button. *
7-Day Fast Pass $59.25* 
Pass available only on SmarTrip® cards for 7 consecutive days of  unlimited  Metrorail travel. Existing SmarTrip® card users may purchase  this pass  by logging in to their account online or by  adding it to their SmarTrip® card at any Metrorail station Fare Vending machine.
*7-Day Short Trip Pass $36* 
Pass is activated the first time it is used.  It is valid for seven  consecutive days of unlimited rides on WMATA  Metrorail for trips  costing *up to $3.60* when peak fares  are in effect. During these times, if your trip costs more than $3.60,  the additional charge will be deducted from the SmarTrip® card's Stored  Value. There is no  charge for rail trips at other times. A positive  Stored Value is required to enter the Metrorail system.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 29, 2016)

The new Civil Right Memorial and The Vietnam Memorial.


----------



## Denise L (Feb 29, 2016)

taterhed said:


> You can easily METRO to Udvar-Hazy.  There is a shuttle service for the location.  Use METro Triplanner.
> 
> Don't forget:  parking at UH is $15.  If you're using Smarttrip cards for this trip remember:  passes are $14 a day, $28 a week for the day pass (google it).  The one-way fare to UH is $9 otherwise....SO, consider the week pass for everyone.
> 
> Take the Metro silver line to the end (Wiehle-Reston) and bus 983 is the loop to UH Smithsonian.  Look it up on Tripplanner check the 983 line for hours of operation.



I looked up the weekly pass...$36 each for short distance and $59.25 each for any distance.  Kings Street to Wiehle-Reston is $5.90 during peak one way.  Is the bus transfer to the 983 included?  That would be $11.80 each person x 4.

Looks like I can add a weekly pass to our already existing $28 SmarTrip cards (should be arriving in the mail soon since I ordered them on Friday), but it will cost at least an additional $36 each.  So I have to figure out whether we will use at least $36 each in fares for short distances up to $3.60.  Guessing we will take the Metro every day to at least Smithsonian, which is $3.45 peak one way, and at least once to the zoo (Is that Foggy Bottom, I have to look it up), but Foggy Bottom is $3.65 peak one way.

I wonder if I can upgrade my $28 to a $59.25 any distance weekly pass, or if I will need to just keep that as a balance and add the weekly pass.  Most likely the latter.  If I go over the max $3.60 on the short distance pass, they deduct the difference from the balance.

I suppose I need to plan out the trips.  If we *only* went to Smithsonian every day for 6 days RT, that would be 6.90 x 6 = $41.40.  Not sure which stop is Ford's Theatre yet .


----------



## taterhed (Feb 29, 2016)

Denise L said:


> I looked up the weekly pass...$36 each for short distance and $59.25 each for any distance.  Kings Street to Wiehle-Reston is $5.90 during peak one way.  Is the bus transfer to the 983 included?  That would be $11.80 each person x 4.
> 
> Looks like I can add a weekly pass to our already existing $28 SmarTrip cards (should be arriving in the mail soon since I ordered them on Friday), but it will cost at least an additional $36 each.  So I have to figure out whether we will use at least $36 each in fares for short distances up to $3.60.  Guessing we will take the Metro every day to at least Smithsonian, which is $3.45 peak one way, and at least once to the zoo (Is that Foggy Bottom, I have to look it up), but Foggy Bottom is $3.65 peak one way.
> 
> ...



Whew.  that makes my head spin!

First:  The Smartrip is just a debit card (RFID) with built-in discounts.  You put money on it and then buy fares/passes with it.  You simply touch the turnstile, or the vending machine to use the card.  Fares/passes purchased with the card are automatically discounted.  You can add money to the card at any time, but you can not (easily) get the money back.  Don't over-load the card unless you'll use it.  You can add value to the card at the front (outside) of the metro or inside the turnstiles (exit fare).  Harder to find working/available exit fare machines, so avoid this.

If it were me....you already know you are going to use at least 30% of the weekly pass value (short pass) in a single day.  I would buy it and add a little amount of fare over the pass for transfers that might not be covered and for peak fares (which I'd avoid). I would not buy the pass until I was standing at the Metro station ready to go.

I don't know if the Fairfax connector fare is included in the pass, discounted by the pass or ?  It's $1.25 if not included (each way). 

Hope this helps.  It's been my experience that each person spends more than $6 a day if they use the metro. Just a guide.


----------



## taterhed (Feb 29, 2016)

*Metro Directions*
Ford’s Theatre is located near three metro stops.
*Metro Center: Red, Blue, Orange and Silver lines*


Take the 11th Street exit.
Walk straight ahead to the corner which is 11th and F Streets, NW.
Turn left and go one block to 10th Street.
Turn right onto 10th.
Ford’s Theatre is located on the left, half way down the block between F and E streets.
 *Gallery Place: Red, Green and Yellow lines*


Take the G Street exit.
Walk straight ahead toward F Street. At F Street, take a right and walk one block to 10th Street, NW.
Turn left on 10th Street and walk one block.
Ford’s Theatre is located on the left, between F and E streets.
 *Archives/Navy Memorial: Yellow and Green lines*


Exit at Pennsylvania Avenue.
Walk to 10th Street and turn right.
Walk one block to Theatre located on the right between E and F streets.
 For more detailed information, visit Metro’s website.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 29, 2016)

Denise, I think we were in DC and at OTA right around the same time as you two years ago.  And great minds think alike:  We're also going back - in June!  There is more to see than what we saw last time, so we're doing it all again.

This link is the thread I started with my trip report last time.  You may find some things in it that may interest you:  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=212401&highlight=Town+Alexandria

This time we intend to hit more Smithsonian's than we had time for last trip.  Also the National Portrait Gallery. We're doing the White House again, because now you can take your camera inside.  We couldn't do that last time.  The Washington Monument is open now, (the scaffolding is gone, finally) so we plan to see that, providing the tickets are available - last time it was booked out beyond our travel dates.  There are a few monuments along the Mall that we didn't see last time - Martin Luther King and the Korean War monument, to name two.

My opinion:  The National Zoo is great, as zoos go. But do you really want to spend an entire hard-earned vacation day at a zoo?  Unless you have a special wish to see pandas, just about everything else there you can see at most any good zoo elsewhere.  DC is such an amazing place, I'd save that day for something you can't see elsewhere.

Ford's Theatre will let you see things in reverse.  When we were there a million schoolkids were on a field trip, and the museum was a nightmare trying to see anything.  the kids were rowdy and made it just awful.  After we were done in the theatre I asked the Rangers if we could go back into the museum,, and they let us.  They were very nice about it.

The boat ride from Alexandria to Georgetown along the Potomac was pretty great.  We intend to do it again, but instead of a roundtrip, essentially nonstop ride, we're going to do a one-way trip up the river, get off and explore Georgetown, and take the Metro back to OTA.

If you don't NEED the car from the airport, and if you're not carrying a lot of stuff, note that it's only two Metro stops on the train from National Airport to the King Street station.  A taxi ride from the airport to OTA cost us over $20 for two.  The Metro was $2.25 each.  A definite savings.  (See my review posted above - it has the specifics.)

Hope this helps some.

Dave


----------



## Denise L (Feb 29, 2016)

taterhed said:


> Whew.  that makes my head spin!
> 
> First:  The Smartrip is just a debit card (RFID) with built-in discounts.  You put money on it and then buy fares/passes with it.  You simply touch the turnstile, or the vending machine to use the card.  Fares/passes purchased with the card are automatically discounted.  You can add money to the card at any time, but you can not (easily) get the money back.  Don't over-load the card unless you'll use it.  You can add value to the card at the front (outside) of the metro or inside the turnstiles (exit fare).  Harder to find working/available exit fare machines, so avoid this.
> 
> ...



Yep, my head is spinning too, but less now .  We would probably avoid the peak fares on some mornings, but one day we have a 9:45 National Archives Tour, so I know we will be using a peak fare to get there in time.  We will most likely be using peak times to travel back to OTA...the kids usually get exhausted from the walking by 4 or 5....

I'm going to look online and see what will work best for the places I know we are going.  Then I can get a idea of the minimum amount I will need, but I am sure it is more than $36.


----------



## Denise L (Feb 29, 2016)

BMWguynw said:


> Denise, I think we were in DC and at OTA right around the same time as you two years ago.  And great minds think alike:  We're also going back - in June!  There is more to see than what we saw last time, so we're doing it all again.
> 
> This link is the thread I started with my trip report last time.  You may find some things in it that may interest you:  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=212401&highlight=Town+Alexandria
> 
> ...



Hi Dave !

Yes!  We are going back, but since our special needs daughter didn't do so well in the heat of June , we are going in late March-April, just in time to coincide with all of the school visits .  

Well, I don't think it will be too hot, it might even snow or rain, right!?  I think she can handle any weather except 95 and humid.  So we will have to deal with Spring Break crowds instead!

I have a car reserved, just in case, but have a few weeks to decide whether to cancel it or not (Costcotravel is easy to cancel).  It's $200 for the week.  Pretty sure we can do the Metro with our luggage, but it won't be light (2 large pieces and four backpacks) and it will be during peak rush hour.  We flew into IAD two years ago and used the car to drive to OTA for six nights (it stayed in the garage the whole time) and then to Williamsburg for four nights and back to IAD with a long pitstop at Udvar-Hazy :whoopie: before our late afternoon flight. 

I did call Ford's Theatre yesterday and confirmed that we could go backwards _only if_ we had purchased the audio (which we have).  But we have to do it before we go across the street to the house.

I will research the boat ride now...is that something that I have to reserve in advance?  I have to go find out what is is called in the previous thread.

Thanks for the old and new tips !


----------



## Denise L (Feb 29, 2016)

Potomac Riverboat Company website lists tickets for sale starting April 2 and we are there the week prior.  So maybe they don't start the river tours until then .


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 29, 2016)

Denise L said:


> Potomac Riverboat Company website lists tickets for sale starting April 2 and we are there the week prior.  So maybe they don't start the river tours until then .



Might be a temperature thing.  DC can be fickle weather in the Spring. When I lived there years ago, Spring was often warm and wonderful, followed by cold and windy, then back to warm and wonderful.  It was odd, for sure.

If you are there during blossom time, be sure to plan a walk along the Potomac opposite the monuments.  The views are spectacular.  I took some awesome pictures back in the day of the trees in full bloom, with Jefferson standing between the columns of his memorial across the river.  Really artsy kind of stuff. 

Dave


----------



## Denise L (Mar 19, 2016)

taterhed said:


> No Worries....  you can add the pass online or just wait until you get to the very first Metro Station you ride.  Go to the machine and buy the passes with your Smartrip card.  You must have enough value on the card to pay for the pass.  I'd wait until I got there.  Just read up on the passes so you purchase one that works for you.  Also, you'll need just a bit more on the cards to allow for paying for fares that are not covered by the Metro week pass (like some buses) or overage for use during peak rush hour.



I am getting ready to add more value to our current $28 on our SmarTrip cards and have a question!  We have decided to buy the weekly passes for $36 each.  Can I add $13 to each card for a total of $41, and then when we get there, use the card to buy the weekly pass for $36, and have $5 left on each card to cover fare overages?  Will that be enough to start?  I can load more funds on via the online system once we get there.  How does that sound?  Will that work?


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 19, 2016)

Denise L said:


> I am getting ready to add more value to our current $28 on our SmarTrip cards and have a question!  We have decided to buy the weekly passes for $36 each.  Can I add $13 to each card for a total of $41, and then when we get there, use the card to buy the weekly pass for $36, and have $5 left on each card to cover fare overages?  Will that be enough to start?  I can load more funds on via the online system once we get there.  How does that sound?  Will that work?



You can also add more funds right at the station.  They have vending machines that let you add on as needed. No need to go to the website.  We only used the website to plan which route to take - all the after-the-fact needed funds were added directly from machines at the Metro station.

Dave


----------



## taterhed (Mar 19, 2016)

Denise L said:


> I am getting ready to add more value to our current $28 on our SmarTrip cards and have a question!  We have decided to buy the weekly passes for $36 each.  Can I add $13 to each card for a total of $41, and then when we get there, use the card to buy the weekly pass for $36, and have $5 left on each card to cover fare overages?  Will that be enough to start?  I can load more funds on via the online system once we get there.  How does that sound?  Will that work?



Should be fine.  You can always add value to card.  Just try not to get negative behind the turnstyle--exit fare machines are few and hard to use and can get busy.  You can easily check your card by touching the machines BEFORE you go thru the TS.

I suggested waiting till you get there because peoples plans change....if you show up late (or early) and decide not to 'go out' that day.....if you already have the pass loaded--it will be activated on first use of the card.  You might consciously make a decision to delay activated your pass  by 1 day (I don't know your plans).  This is why you might wait.  Otherwise--you can add it now to save time.

Links about vending machines (easier to read/watch now than later with 10 angry commuters behind you).  Why are commuters in DC always angry?
http://www.wmata.com/fares/purchase/vending.cfm

Link to Pass explanations and 'add pass' etc...
http://www.wmata.com/fares/purchase/passes.cfm

cheers.

Have fun!

Great app for helping with the connections etc.... Citimapper


----------



## taterhed (Mar 19, 2016)

BMWguynw said:


> You can also add more funds right at the station.  They have vending machines that let you add on as needed. No need to go to the website.  We only used the website to plan which route to take - all the after-the-fact needed funds were added directly from machines at the Metro station.
> 
> Dave



Very true.  My 1 caution:  just don't show up 'late' at the station during rush-hour (or any busy station) and then get frustrated because there are long lines and you need to make 4 or 5 transactions.  Which can trigger some security on credit cards.  Ask me how I know?


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 19, 2016)

Denise L said:


> Potomac Riverboat Company website lists tickets for sale starting April 2 and we are there the week prior.  So maybe they don't start the river tours until then .


That's crazy.  Peak cherry blossom is at the end of next week.  There were groupons as recently as 3 weeks ago.  I don't see any now but they may be back.


http://www.potomacriverboatco.com/blossoms2014.php
http://capitolrivercruises.com/


----------



## Denise L (Mar 19, 2016)

taterhed said:


> I suggested waiting till you get there because peoples plans change....if you show up late (or early) and decide not to 'go out' that day.....if you already have the pass loaded--it will be activated on first use of the card.  You might consciously make a decision to delay activated your pass  by 1 day (I don't know your plans).  This is why you might wait.  Otherwise--you can add it now to save time.



Makes sense.  We arrive on a Saturday late afternoon and leave on a Saturday, which would be 8 calendar days of potential Metro use and only a 7 day pass, right?  So if we use it on our first day to get from DCA to OTA, we won't be able to use it on our last day.  So we should keep that 7th day for our last day when we don't fly out until 5PM and could be sightseeing.  So, I should load the weekly pass on Day 2, right?


----------



## Denise L (Mar 19, 2016)

tschwa2 said:


> That's crazy.  Peak cherry blossom is at the end of next week.  There were groupons as recently as 3 weeks ago.  I don't see any now but they may be back.
> 
> 
> http://www.potomacriverboatco.com/blossoms2014.php
> http://capitolrivercruises.com/



Every Potomac River Boat Co. site I go to lists tours starting on April 2, except for the Cherry Blossom tour out of Gaylord/Nat Harbor that starts on Friday, March 31.  That link above is an old link for 2014 dates that still seems to show up and let me enter information, but if I go directly to the Boat Co. site, it doesn't show those dates at all.

I'm going to look some more.  So much to research!


----------



## taterhed (Mar 19, 2016)

Denise L said:


> Makes sense.  We arrive on a Saturday late afternoon and leave on a Saturday, which would be 8 calendar days of potential Metro use and only a 7 day pass, right?  So if we use it on our first day to get from DCA to OTA, we won't be able to use it on our last day.  So we should keep that 7th day for our last day when we don't fly out until 5PM and could be sightseeing.  So, I should load the weekly pass on Day 2, right?





Denise L said:


> Every Potomac River Boat Co. site I go to lists tours starting on April 2, except for the Cherry Blossom tour out of Gaylord/Nat Harbor that starts on Friday, March 31.  That link above is an old link for 2014 dates that still seems to show up and let me enter information, but if I go directly to the Boat Co. site, it doesn't show those dates at all.
> 
> I'm going to look some more.  So much to research!



Call them...they update with the weather.


Yes, the 8 days/7 days thing was my point.  You decide.  Just plan to take a little more time if you need it--when you first buy/activate your passes.

Cheers!

Hope you have a great time in DC.  Besides the fact that it snowed here all day today (geez)  it was a beautiful day!


----------



## Denise L (Mar 23, 2016)

taterhed said:


> Hope you have a great time in DC.  Besides the fact that it snowed here all day today (geez)  it was a beautiful day!



Thanks!  We leave on Saturday!  I haven't had time to call the boat company yet .  Oh well.  

Does anyone have family friendly gluten free restaurants to recommend?  We are going to get the $36.00 weekly pass so we can take the metro to try new restaurants, I hope.  Anything in Georgetown, or is it all fancy there?  Never been there!


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 23, 2016)

Denise L said:


> Thanks!  We leave on Saturday!!



Have a great time, and be sure to let me know what you did. We'll be there in two months. 

Dave


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 24, 2016)

Denise L said:


> Thanks!  We leave on Saturday!  I haven't had time to call the boat company yet .  Oh well.
> 
> Does anyone have family friendly gluten free restaurants to recommend?  We are going to get the $36.00 weekly pass so we can take the metro to try new restaurants, I hope.  Anything in Georgetown, or is it all fancy there?  Never been there!



Best Gluten-Free, near Georgetown, Washington D.C. - from Yelp.com

Gluten Free Dining - Washington DC Participating Restaurants - from opentable.com

The 15 Best Places with Gluten-Free Food in Georgetown, Washington - from foursquare.com


Richard


----------



## taterhed (Mar 24, 2016)

Denise L said:


> Thanks!  We leave on Saturday!  I haven't had time to call the boat company yet .  Oh well.
> 
> Does anyone have family friendly gluten free restaurants to recommend?  We are going to get the $36.00 weekly pass so we can take the metro to try new restaurants, I hope.  Anything in Georgetown, or is it all fancy there?  Never been there!



There are some great little restaurants and bars (with food) from Georgetown to Dupont.  I'll try and send a list tomorrow.  I love the Greek Taverna just off Dupont Cir.

IMHO, things don't get better in DC just because you pay more.  And, you can pay a lot more.  

This list has a few I know.

http://www.yelp.com/search?find_desc=Best+Inexpensive+Places+To+Eat&find_loc=Washington,+DC


----------



## Miss Marty (Mar 24, 2016)

*Spring arrives in the Nation's Capital*

_
The forecast for the beginning of 
Peak Bloom for 2016 is March 24_

Bloom Watch

Stage 1 Green Bud
Stage 2 Florets Visible
Stage 3 Extension of Florets
Stage 4 Peduncle Elongation
Stage 5 Puffy White

Getting Around DC
Metro

The Washington Metro Area Transit Authority (WMATA) provides metro (subway) and bus service in Washington, D.C. The nearest metro stop to the festival is Smithsonian on the Orange and Blue lines. The two entrances/exits to Smithsonian Metro are at 12th &Jefferson Drive SW and 12th & Independence Ave. SW. To avoid crowds, consider walking from Foggy Bottom (Orange and Blue lines), L'Enfant Plaza (Orange, Blue, Yellow, and Green lines), or Arlington Cemetery (Blue line).

Take the Train: There's no Metro stop that's especially close to the Tidal Basin, but your best bets are the Smithsonian (Orange and Blue lines) or L'Enfant Plaza (Orange, Blue, Yellow and Green lines) stations.

Check out the new DC Circulator Bus
http://nationalmall.dccirculator.com/


----------



## Denise L (Mar 25, 2016)

Thanks for all the great restaurant links and help.

Today, I got a call that a pediatric neurologist in D.C. had a last minute opening for an appointment we have been trying to get for my daughter.  It threw me for a loop because I was sure that there would be no way to see this doctor who is supposed to be excellent in her field.  She is located somewhere in Georgetown?  1101 30th St NW #320, Washington, DC 20007.  I will just have to use Google Maps to find her office!  Anyhow, it makes our trip to Ford's Theatre a bit stressful because the museum entry is for 11:00 AM and the doctor appointment is at 1:00 PM.  The museum looks to be 30 minutes, up to 15 minutes to take photos in the theatre, 35 minutes for the show, and some amount of time to walk to the house.   Then I think it is done?  So we could be done with the theatre by 12:20 and then I can call the doctor's office to see if she is running on time?  Apparently she can run late.  We will have to take a taxi from the theatre to the office because I don't think we will have time to catch a Metro train.

The other option is to send my husband and son to Ford's without us .  I looked online and other dates are all sold out for the tour.

I am happy we are seeing the specialist, but I'm not happy about it making our Ford's Theatre visit a bit time constrained.


----------



## Denise L (Mar 25, 2016)

Hey, a quick Trip Planner question!  Am I doing this correctly?  

Using Trip Planner, it says I can walk 0.19 mi from Ford's Theatre to Metro Center Metro Station and take the Blue Line toward Franconia to Foggy Bottom, and then walk 0.65 mi to get to 1101 30th St NW #320, Washington, DC 20007.  

or the Silver Line toward Wiehle Reston East to Foggy Bottom

or the Orange Line toward Vienna-Fairfax GMU to Foggy Bottom.

Of course, walking 0.65 mi might take awhile...


----------



## taterhed (Mar 25, 2016)

You're doing it right.  

Try the Google Maps function too (once you have the idea down pat).  It will let you adjust the time etc....


It's about 25 mins that time of day (Metro Center to Foggy).  If you just grab a cab at the Foggy bottom station, you'll drop the time significantly.

Keep in mind;  metro has delays, single-tracking etc...  Make sure you know the current status (planned status) prior to jumping into Ford's.  

cheers.


----------



## Denise L (Mar 25, 2016)

taterhed said:


> Call them...they update with the weather.
> 
> 
> Yes, the 8 days/7 days thing was my point.  You decide.  Just plan to take a little more time if you need it--when you first buy/activate your passes.
> ...



I finally called them!  Washington Monument Cruises started TODAY.  They have openings on Sunday, leaving Alexandria dock and going to Georgetown.  Do you folks recommend this Monuments Cruise one way or RT?  They have various times open, starting at 11:30 and the last one is at 7:30.  How much time will I need to allow from OTA to get to the dock to load?  I'm thinking maybe we do the one way (she said an hour total from boarding to getting off) and take the Metro back from Georgetown?  

If we take the 7:30, will the Monuments look cool but then it will be harder to see the Cherry Blossoms?  Never been there during Cherry Blossom time so am assuming they are just everywhere?


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 25, 2016)

Denise L said:


> I finally called them!  Washington Monument Cruises started TODAY.  They have openings on Sunday, leaving Alexandria dock and going to Georgetown.  Do you folks recommend this Monuments Cruise one way or RT?  They have various times open, starting at 11:30 and the last one is at 7:30.  How much time will I need to allow from OTA to get to the dock to load?  I'm thinking maybe we do the one way (she said an hour total from boarding to getting off) and take the Metro back from Georgetown?
> 
> If we take the 7:30, will the Monuments look cool but then it will be harder to see the Cherry Blossoms?  Never been there during Cherry Blossom time so am assuming they are just everywhere?





We did a roundtrip, and I wish we had gotten off in Georgetown. The roundtrip is just that - boatride up, boatride back, and no getting off in the middle.  (Or if they allowed it, we didn't think to ask.)  Next trip we'll do it one way, have a nice dinner in Georgetown, then take the Metro back to OTA.

So I vote for one-way. 

Dave


----------



## Denise L (Mar 25, 2016)

BMWguynw said:


> We did a roundtrip, and I wish we had gotten off in Georgetown. The roundtrip is just that - boatride up, boatride back, and no getting off in the middle.  (Or if they allowed it, we didn't think to ask.)  Next trip we'll do it one way, have a nice dinner in Georgetown, then take the Metro back to OTA.
> 
> So I vote for one-way.
> 
> Dave



She said you can book one way at 11:30 and come back on the 8:30 out of Georgetown.  Not sure if you just buy two one ways, but that is how she said I could book it.  A few dollars more that way. 

Did you enjoy the trip?  Was it narrated and was there plenty of room to walk around?  The lady said 120 max on the boat.


----------



## Miss Marty (Mar 28, 2016)

*Easter Monday 2016*

_
Breaking News..._

A boat with multiple passengers on board has capsized in Washington Channel on the D.C. Winds in the area gusted as high as 40 mph Monday afternoon, Storm Team4 said


----------



## Denise L (Mar 28, 2016)

Really, really windy today.  I was just telling my son that they wouldn't be taking any river cruises today!

We were supposed to have our U.S. Capitol Tour today at 3:20.  Took the 2:18 Yellow Line to L'Enfant Plaza and transferred to the Blue Line and got off at Capitol South.  Then noticed all of the police out in full force so obviously there would be no tour today.  Had to improvise and took the Circulator to the Jefferson Memorial and walked to FDR and MLK Jr. Memorials.  So windy, so many cherry blossoms.  

Back at OTA now to decompress before thinking about dinner.  Yesterday, we went to the Newseum which was okay.  Something different, but I wasn't impressed. The good news was that it wasn't crowded at all.


----------



## Miss Marty (Mar 28, 2016)

*Denise L -  Have a wonderful time in Washington DC & OTA*

_
Alexandria, Virginia:_

Use your phone for a self-guided tour around the city 
dial 703.229.8632 and use a map to key in numbered 
locations for a narrated tour of city sites.


----------



## Miss Marty (Mar 30, 2016)

*Exciting Easter week in DC for Cherry Blossom Tourists*

_
The Washington Monument was closed Tuesday 
afternoon after an elevator stopped with people inside._

About 40 people were stuck - 19 on the elevator and another 23 on the observation deck - when the elevator broke around 3 p.m. Tuesday. They all walked down the 897 stairs, officials said. No one was injured in the incident.

The Washington Monument Reopened Wednesday


----------



## Miss Marty (Mar 30, 2016)

*Washington Monument Tickets may be obtained by either of two methods.*

_
Free Tickets: _

The Washington Monument Lodge, located along 15th Street, opens at 8:30 a.m. for distribution of free, same day, timed tickets on a first-come first-served basis. One person may obtain up to six tickets as well as request their preferred ticket time. All visitors (including children ages 2+) must have a ticket to enter the Washington Monument.

Though Washington Monument tickets are free; reservation and mailing services are available through Recreation.gov for a fee; these fees are NON-REFUNDABLE. 

These tickets may be picked up at the “will call” window of the Washington Monument Lodge on the day of your tour. Tickets are available 3 months in advance of the date you are requesting. Availability is limited. 

Order advance tickets online or call 1.877.444.6777 for 
individual tickets or 1.877.559.6777 for group reservations. 

_There is a $1.50 service charge per ticket. _


----------



## Miss Marty (Apr 1, 2016)

*The New Ford's Theatre Visitor Experience*

Denise L

How did you like Ford`s Theater, Museum and Peterson House?



Denise L said:


> I am looking at tickets to Ford's Theater, Mount Vernon, and the Newseum right now.  What tour is a good tour at Ford's Theater?  It looks like I have to buy them via Ticketmaster and for some reason the prices aren't loading.  Some tours come with the theater walkthrough and some don't.  They appear to be self-guided, or are there ranger-led tours also?  Do you recommend that we purchase the audio component?  I brought up Ticketmaster with another browser and it lists prices of $10.25 with audio and a ranger-led talk in the theater.



FORD`S THEATER DC

The site of the April 14, 1865, assassination of President Lincoln, 
Ford's Theatre holds a unique place in United States history.  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_8BkxY19t6c


----------



## Denise L (Apr 1, 2016)

Miss Marty said:


> Denise L
> 
> How did you like Ford`s Theater, Museum and Peterson House?
> 
> ...



Our tour of Ford's Theatre was yesterday at 11:00 AM.  Quite a crowd with timed entry tickets lining up outside.  We got there early, so waited 15 minutes.  The museum was interesting.  We purchased tickets online ahead of time, and they included the audio guide.  I didn't think they allow enough time to go through the museum with the audio before you need to go into the theater to sit down.  You can spend a few extra minutes in the museum, but then you can't take any photos in the theater and it may be hard to find a seat.  "One Man's Destiny" was a 30-35 minute one act play.  The first actor was hard to hear and there were sound issues (crackling) at first, so it started off confusing and then it got slightly better.  If people in the audience cough or sneeze or cry, you can't hear the actors.  It was okay.  I got a little bored during the show due to not being able to hear the actors.  Then after the show, you walk across the street and stand in line to see the Petersen House.  That was okay, and there are more museum things to look at there.  I wish we would have had more time, but my daughter and I had to rush off to Georgetown for a doctor appointment.

I think it was a neat theater.  I think that the museum had a lot of great historical information.  I think it was too crowded and there wasn't enough time allotted per group to tour properly.  I paid $16 per person, probably wouldn't pay for the audio again, though it was nice to have if we would have had more time.  Disappointed in the show, but it wasn't awful.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 1, 2016)

Denise L said:


> I think it was a neat theater.  I think that the museum had a lot of great historical information.  I think it was too crowded and there wasn't enough time allotted per group to tour properly.  I paid $16 per person, probably wouldn't pay for the audio again, though it was nice to have if we would have had more time.  Disappointed in the show, but it wasn't awful.



When we were there it was packed with kids on a field trip from local schools.  Impossible to see anything in the museum. So after the theater show ended, we asked a Ranger if we could go back into the museum.  They let us, and we were able to take our time to see what we wanted to see.  It was much nicer.

Dave


----------



## Denise L (Apr 8, 2016)

So these are the things we ended up doing in D.C. for the week:

Sunday:  Newseum (not crowded on Easter and no school tours, interesting but not fantastic)

Monday:  Planned, but canceled U.S. Capitol Tour (due to gunman from TN).  Improvised by hopping on the Circulator bus and visited Jefferson Memorial, FDR Memorial, and MLK Jr. Memorial.  Tons of cherry blossoms everywhere!  Drove to dinner in Arlington, then to U.S. Marine Corps Memorial/Iwo Jima Memorial at night (really beautiful!)

Tuesday:  Natural History Museum (too crowded), Air and Space Museum (too crowded), U.S. Botanical Gardens, National Art Gallery (east wing, west wing was closed for renovation)

Wednesday:  National Postal Museum (quiet, nice), attempted Lincoln Memorial at night but could not find adequate parking so drove around monuments instead

Thursday:  Ford's Theatre tour, doctor visit with DD in Georgetown and good test of our Metro skills, DH and DS went to Smithsonian Castle and Freer Gallery of Art

Friday:  National Archives docent tour, Arlington Cemetery with tram/trolley tour

Saturday:  Udvar-Hazy Space Center, and antique shops in Maryland

Our weekly SmarTrip cards worked well for $36 each .  We only went over 5-10 cents each so still have a small balance on each card.  Ended up keeping the rental car and used it to pick up pizza, drive to the U.S. Marine Corps Memorial and Arlington at night, and to drive to Udvar-Hazy and Maryland on our last day before flying home.  Put 130 miles on the car.

OTA was great, love the location and the staff is super nice and friendly.  

No plans to go back with the kids again, I think they have had enough of museums and touring, but I would love to go back to see Mt. Vernon and other sights that they were not interested in.


----------



## Big Matt (Apr 10, 2016)

Great trip.  I think you got a lot out of it.  Mount Vernon would have been worth it.  It was probably in the top two or three things you should have seen.  There's always next time.  

Also, DC is great as a married couple without kids.  You can really hit some good restaurants and goof off in general.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 10, 2016)

Denise L said:


> OTA was great, love the location and the staff is super nice and friendly.
> 
> No plans to go back with the kids again, I think they have had enough of museums and touring, but I would love to go back to see Mt. Vernon and other sights that they were not interested in.




Now you know why we're going back as well. We saw plenty two years ago, but there was still so much more to be seen.  Added bonus:  My brother and his new wife are gong to fly in and stay with us the last three days of our trip, so we can give them a quick tour of the monuments and such. I had the pleasure of officiating their wedding in Hawaii last year, and this visit happens to be over their first anniversary.  I can't imagine a better city to spend a wedding anniversary, or two people with whom I'd rather help to celebrate it. 

Dave


----------

